#ubuntu-dk 2011-02-28
<Ubuntubruger3> Er der nogen som ved, hvornår problemet med at slettede meddelelser bliver flyttet over i Gmail's papirkurv, når man bruger Evolution sammen men Gmail via IMAP, bliver løst?
<Ubuntubruger3> Kigger man på nettet, er det et problem, som mange har.
<sound-natty> det bliver ikke løst da det ikke er en bug
<sound-natty> når du sletter en besked i en klient forbundet via imap så arbejder du netop på serveren og sletter beskeden på serveren (overfører til papirkurven)
<Ubuntubruger3> Nej, det kan man godt sige, men det er en uhensigtmæssighed. I Thunderbird, virker det fint, men jeg vil helt bruge Evolution.
<sound-natty> på samme måde så vil en sortering i mapper ligeledes ske på serveren og derved ske globalt også i andre klienter forbundet via imap
<dmcn> hvor skulle meddelelsen ellers flyttes hen?
<Ubuntubruger3> Man skulle tro at udviklerne til Evolution, gerne ville rette det.
<sound-natty> hvis du ikke ønsker denne funktionalitet kan du forbinde til serveren med pop3
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger3: det er ikke en bug, så det er ikke noget der kan rettes
<Ubuntubruger3> I Thunderbird, når man trykker på delete, bliver meddelelser flyttet over i Gmail/Papirkurv, sådan som de bør.
<Ubuntubruger3> Det kunne være rart, hvis det samme skete i Evolution.
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg er enig i, at det nok ikke er en bug, men det er en feature, som mangler. Og som mange savner...
<Ubuntubruger0> nogen der har forstand på tildeling af irq til hardware under opstart?
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål nogen der har forstand på tildeling af irq til hardware under opstart?
<sound-natty> Ubuntubruger0: stil dit spørgsmål i stedet for, så kan det være du kan få hjælp... vær så præcis som muligt. Hvad er dit egentlige problem? ovenstående er det samme som at spørge om nogen ved om vandet kan drikkes
<Ubuntubruger0> ok. Jeg har prøvet at installere ubuntu på en Packard Bell Easynode, og kan ikke få det trådløse nætværkskort til at virke. Jeg har læst mange forums igennem og har deaktiveret akt5 driver der følger med ubuntu, og meget meget mere.... Netværkskortet bliver simpelthen ikk aktiveret. I openSUSE 11.3  virker det som det er???
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål ok. Jeg har prøvet at installere ubuntu på en Packard Bell Easynode, og kan ikke få det trådløse nætværkskort til at virke. Jeg har læst mange forums igennem og har deaktiveret akt5 driver der følger med ubuntu, og meget meget mere.... Netværkskortet bliver simpelthen ikk aktiveret. I openSUSE 11.3  virker det som det er???
<sound-natty> kan du se kortet med lspci eller lsusb?
<sound-natty> for i så fald er det et driverproblem. kan du finde ud af hvilken driver der bruges i suse?
<Ubuntubruger0> det er akt5 driveren der bruges. Jeg kan godt se kortet ,men det bilver ikke tildelt wlan0, (eth0, ath0) eller noget som helst, ubuntu kan dog godt se mac addressen
<sound-natty> Jeg har lidt travlt for tiden da jeg er på kursus. men hvis du opretter en tråd på vores forum så skal jeg se på det når jeg har tid... Der er en del info som er interessant, som vi skal have gravet frem.
<sound-natty> hvis du er utålmodig kan du søge vores forum igennem og finde en lang komando som er blevet givet til andre med netproblemer. den vil give dig et link med en masse netværksinfo om dit system som vi skal bruge
<Ubuntubruger0> ok. jeg logger på med med kabel på easynoten iaften så, så er det også lettere at poste det du gerne vil se :)
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der er seje til mailprogrammer?
<dmcn> kristian-aalborg, mere specifikt? :P
<kristian-aalborg> mutt
<kristian-aalborg> dmcn: http://www.shelldorado.com/articles/mailattachments.html <-- en sides penge ned
<dmcn> åh - den aner jeg intet om :)
<kristian-aalborg> skal have mutt til at sende en mail med en attachment, men ikke gøre andet på systemet - har alpine og er fint tilfreds med det
<dmcn> jeg har aldrig helt forstået charmen ved CLI-mailklienter :)
<kristian-aalborg> dmcn: det går latterligt hurtigt, og man slipper for reklamer (f.eks i gmail)
<dmcn> det kan man nu også med gmail og et plugin :) jeg har droppet thunderbird helt, og bruger kun gmail som mailklient
<dmcn> med labels og keyboard shortcuts, er den nemmere at bruge en thunderbird
<kristian-aalborg> men sløvere end CLI
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<soren> kristian-aalborg: Hvad er problemet?
<kristian-aalborg> hej soren
<kristian-aalborg> jeg fandt en løsning - programmet sendemail
<soren> ok
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-01
<Ubuntubruger4> fejlmeddelse"Tidligere installation blev ikke fuldført" kommer hvad enten jeg vil instalere eller afinstalere hvorledes fjernes dette?
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål hvem ved hvor libmysql.dll er henne? jeg kan ikke finde den... :-)
<soren> Ubuntubruger8: Hvad skal du bruge den til?
<sound-natty> prøv locate libmysql.dll
<Ubuntubruger8> til at connecte en lazarus til en mysql men 10.04 kommer med en nyere mysql en den 50 connector der er i lazarus
<soren> lazarus?
<soren> Som i Pascal?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja
<soren> fp-units-db måske?
<Ubuntubruger8> på lazarus sitet skriver de at det er en mysql fil
<soren> Aner det ikke, ærligt talt. Jeg forlod Pascal ca. i 1997 :)
<Ubuntubruger8> ja nu bruger du vel et eller andet bloated, scriptet, fortolket oop nams med auto garbage og auto alt muligt andet så selv en 8 kerne cpu på 4G kravler afsted
<soren> Jeg tror ikke det her er en samtale, jeg behøver deltage i. Den lugter ikke specielt konstruktiv.
<Ubuntubruger8> den startede konstruktivt men så følte du trang til at lave sjov
<Ubuntubruger8> nå pyt
<soren> Jeg forklarede blot, at det er lang tid siden jeg holdt op med at kode Pascal. Det var et forsøg på at undskylde for mine formentlig noget mangelfulde svar.
<soren> Ikke desto mindre er mit bud fortsat fp-units-db.
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg prøver at kigge der... tak
<decibyte> er dll-filer ikke kun sådan noget der hører windows til?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg troede også at kun windows var "begavet" med dll-er... det lader til at være en sandhed med modifikationer
<soren> Typisk, jo, men ikke altid.
<soren> Mono bruger dem fx også.
<soren> ...men jeg troede egentlig det var den eneste undtagelse.
<soren> Igen... Pascal ligger langt tilbage for mig. :)
<Ubuntubruger8> fair nok Soren...
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg bruger det (lazarus) fordi der er en nogenlunde fed ide og det virker på win, lin og mac og det kører temmeligt hurtigt
<soren> For min egen uddannelses skyld: Hvad er forholdet mellem Lazarus og Free Pascal?
<Ubuntubruger8> (nåja sproget er sfoli osse dejligt læsbart og oop og alt det)
<Ubuntubruger8> lazarus er "delphi" ovenpå freepascal om du vil
<soren> Ah.
<Ubuntubruger8> eller visual studio
<soren> Ok, så det er noget IDE med et grafisk toolkit?
<Ubuntubruger8> jaha
<soren> Ok.
<Ubuntubruger8> netop derfor er det sjovt at kunne portere fra win til lin og mac
<Ubuntubruger8> (men med binær kode)
<ygleir> hejsa
<decibyte> hej ygleir
<ygleir> ?spørgsmål er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med at få reddet mine data, min computer, og dermed mit ubuntu er gået ned, hvordan kan jeg få dem reddet, jeg kan starte min partion med windows vista, men ikke mit ubuntu 10.04
<decibyte> har du prøvet at starte ubuntu live-cd/usb?
<decibyte> derfra burde du have adgang til alle dine data. og kunne installere forfra om nødvendigt.
<ygleir> perfekt, tusinde tak :)
<decibyte> det var så lidt :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-02
<elfranne> hje
<decibyte> hej elfranne
<elfranne> jeg har started en socks proxy via ssh -D 9999 username@ip-address-of-ssh-server men så far jeg channel 4: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused (numbers changes) proxy virker fint men hvad betyder det ?
<Ubuntubruger2>  /list
<Ubuntubruger1> Har opgraderet en netbook til ubuntu 10.04 lts - men tastaturet er nu skredet fra dansk til engelsk - hvad gør man?
<figu> ? Spørgmål  Har netop opdateret en Netbook til Ubuntu LTS 10.04 - men tastaturet har mistet opsætningen til dansk? Er der et simpelt trick?
<soren> På logind-skærmen kan du vælge tastaturlayout.
<figu> Tak Søren  - jeg vil straks gøre forsøget
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-03
<elfranne> hvis i en script jeg laver nogle log files i /var/log bliver det fjernet efter et styk tid ?
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål hvis i en script jeg laver nogle log files i /var/log bliver det fjernet efter et styk tid ?
<Ubuntubruger8> Any cairo dock experts?
<Ubuntubruger8> nogen med forstand på cairo dock? bruger ubuntu 10.10
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål jeg får en gang i mellem channel 8: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused (chan nummer skifter) efter at have åbnet en socks proxy via ssh -D user@ip
<elfranne> jeg har lavet -vv til at have extra log : http://pastebin.com/EVn1m7M1
<Ubuntubruger0> hejsa!
<Ubuntubruger0> er der nogen af jer der har erfaring med vuze??
<Ubuntubruger0> problemet er bare når jeg åbner en torrent til download, så kan den kun finde det standard transmission bit-torrent
<Ubuntubruger0> stadig ikke nogen=
<Ubuntubruger0> ?*
<Ubuntubruger0> heeeeeeeeeelp! :(
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-04
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål natty narhwal desktop edition har man mulighed for at vælge mellem unity og gnome ?
<smeag0l> alpha 3 er det som jeg spørger om undskyld den manglende info
<sound-natty> ja det kan man ved boot vælger man om man vil det ene eller det andet
<smeag0l> tusind tak sound-natty er fordi jeg har kun 2 cd r tilbage
<sound-natty> hvis du kommer til osd på lørdag så vil der være et par maskiner med natty narhwal man kan se på og lege med
<smeag0l> gør jeg ikke har ingen billet og er småt med penge
<sound-natty> ok
<sound-natty> det er jo detsværre noget der sker for os alle
<smeag0l> ja desværre
<smeag0l> nå at lave kaffe
<smeag0l> hmm jeg kunne ikke se nogen mulighed for at vælge mellem unity og gnome har også prøvet f1 til og med f6 ?
<AJenbo> smeag0l, det er under logind før du taster din adgagns kode
<AJenbo> i bunden af skærmen
<AJenbo> smeag0l, ved ikke hvad du bruger f1-6 til men det lyder som om du forsøger at tilgå windows fejl sikker tildstand
<smeag0l> hmm
<smeag0l> 2sec
<AJenbo> smeag0l, har du sat autologind på skal du logge ud først
<smeag0l> AJenbo: den logger automatisk ind i gui
<smeag0l> har ikke installeret den endnu
<AJenbo> og så logud
<AJenbo> http://mitchtowner.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/shot0024.png
<AJenbo> det kan godt være det ikke er så lige til at gøre fra live cd'en
<smeag0l> prøvede at logge ud da livecd  en kørte og at skifte til ubuntu-classical-desktop men intet skete
<smeag0l> ok
<smeag0l> jeg prøver at installere den senere
<AJenbo> der er ingen kode på cd'en så den springer nok det trin over
<smeag0l> okay
<ahf> godt at se at ubuntu-dk har fået indfriet alle jeres tickets!
 * ahf er på poke rundte for at få de sidste til at indfrie deres
<Ubuntubruger4> spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger4> ???
<MikeDK> bare stil dit spørgsmål Ubuntubruger4, ellers kan vi ikke lige se hvad du har brug for at hjælp
<MikeDK> at/af
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan for jeg utrasurf eller ligene program? :d
<Ubuntubruger4> ultrasurf*
<MikeDK> og det er ?
<Ubuntubruger4> ellers kan vi sige hvordan kommer jeg på facebook når de har blokkeret adgangen?
<MikeDK> ??
<MikeDK> blokkeret adgangen?
<Ubuntubruger4> ja admin har blokkeret adgangen hvordan kommer jeg forbi det?
<Ubuntubruger4> på windows er der et lille program som hjælper ved navn ultrasurf
<MikeDK> det må du snakke med din admin om, eller vente på om der er andre der kan hjælpe dig med det problem
<Ubuntubruger4> jamen det er på vores skole så det er medvilje der er blokkeret
<MikeDK> som sagt, det må du snakke med admin om
<Ubuntubruger4> okay
<MikeDK> der er sikkert en grund til at skolen har blokkeret for adgangen
<MikeDK> man skal jo gerne lære noget når man går i skole
<Ubuntubruger4> jaja det er fordi det ikke må bruges i timerne, jaja men det er 10 klasse og kan godt lave 2 ting sammetid
<MikeDK> sikkert
<Ubuntubruger4> jamen windows er der igen problem så det er burde da være en mulighed?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-05
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogne cli-entusiaster, der kan nævne mig nogle gode fonte til min framebuffer?
<Ubuntubruger5> hejsa :)
<Ubuntubruger5> nogen der ved hvordan man installerer VLC?
<Ubuntubruger5> er satme grøn til det her linux :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Ubertha: VLC
<cromag> Ubuntubruger5: du har noget synaptics
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg sidder lige og forsøger noget i terminal :)
<Ubuntubruger5> med skærmdriveren
<Ubuntubruger5> den fandt ikke 1680x1050
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-06
<simon_1> godmorgen :D
<kristian-aalborg> hej folkens
<kristian-aalborg> er der en venlig sjæl med adgang til en stærk computer der evt. vil compile en kernel for mig og sende den via rapidshare e.l?
<kristian-aalborg> min box tager en hel dag om det - og det var før den begyndte at skabe sig, nu kunne jeg godt forestille mig at den går i sort hvis man beder den om det :/
<cromag> tror du ikke bare det tager tid ?
<cromag> den dræber den vel ikke pga en kernelcompile
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, hvilken kernel har du installeret på den da?
<pixiarvai> ?spørgsmål er her nogle på 10.10 der lige vil bruge 23 minutter ? ... jeg hører at "software kilder blevet skjult i system->administration, men kan tilgås fra software center." , er dette korrekt (gæt hvem der stadigt er på 10.04 hehe)
<pixiarvai> hov 2 minutter hahah
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, ja det er den som standard under Maverick
<pixiarvai> ok, så skal der rettes guides :(
<MikeDK> så der skal man lige selv ind i "Rediger menu" og sætte kryds i den, den kun skjult, ikke fjernet
<MikeDK> den der rediger menu hedder jo så alacarte
<pixiarvai> hvilken #¤"%¤( fandt på det, det er da ikke optimalt
<MikeDK> så den kan man fyre ind i et script hvis det er
<kristian-aalborg> pixiarvai: jeg er også på 10.4 ;)
<pixiarvai> ja, men jeg vil helst ikke have for mange scripts, det er i trin for trin guiden, og jeg piller ikke mere en højest nødvendigt, for det er sådan set thj01's guide
<pixiarvai> 10.04 styrer :D
<kristian-aalborg> cromag: det tager noget i stil med seks timer ;)
<cromag> ja- stadig bare tid :)
<MikeDK> seks timer??
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> tror min kernelkompilering på min Thinkpad E50
<MikeDK> hov
<MikeDK> E570 tog en 2-3 timer,
<MikeDK> med 198mb ram
<MikeDK> men ok, kernelen virkede så ikke :-))
<kristian-aalborg> den har nok været for skrabet :)
<MikeDK> nope fandt ud af at konfigurationen var til en 2.4 kernel og ikke til 2.6 :-))
<MikeDK> og sad med en 2.6 source
<MikeDK> nåh..madtid
<Nathasja> Hej folkens :)
<Nathasja> ?spørgsmål Jeg har et regneark, der er holdt op med at åbne og jeg har faktisk lidt brug for hjælp. Boksen med OpenOffice kommer frem, men derefter sker der intet. Jeg kan godt åbne andre ods-filer. Nogle bud?
<cromag> har du forsøgt at åbne det inde efra OO ?
<Nathasja> Jeps :/ Der var ingen reaktion
<cromag> camas: hmm
<cromag> hov..
<cromag> den kommer ikke med en fejl når du forsøger at åbne det inde fra OO overhovedet ?
<Nathasja> Nej. Intet. Det er som om jeg slet ikke har forsøgt at åbne noget fra Calc
<cromag> ok, det er underligt.
<cromag> jeg må indrømme jeg ikke lige ved hvor jeg skal hjælpe, men der må være noget log der kan fortælle om dokumentet er defekt f.eks.
<cromag> og jeg vil så formode der vil komme en fejl.
<Nathasja> Jeg har tjekket. Min fil har efternavnet .ods.
<Nathasja> Hvordan tjekker jeg loggen?
<cromag> ja, det er jo det. Jeg ved ikke om der er en log direkte for openoffice.
<cromag> jeg håber lidt en anden kan assistere
<Nathasja> Det er okay. Jeg er (også) helt blank her (nok noget mere end dig)
<[dmp]> eneste jeg kan komme paa, er at proeve at starte openoffice/calc fra terminalen, og saa se om den skriver noget der
<cromag> [dmp]: fornuftigt forslag alligevel.
<Nathasja> Okay og her må jeg så indrømme, at jeg er for unørdet til at vide, præcis hvordan ...
<Nathasja> *åbne terminalen, skrive oocalc* Jeg kan godt åbne calc derfra
<Nathasja> Problemet er jo ikke at åbne calc, men at åbne en bestemt fil
<Nathasja> *afprøve*
<Nathasja> Okay, hvis man skriver oocalc filnavn.ods så kommer openoffice-boksen frem, loader, forsvinder og programmet starter ikke op og ingen fejlmeddelelser nogen steder
<[dmp]> Nathasja: Hvad er stoerrelsen paa filen? Jeg kan faa samme "problem", hvis jeg proever at lade oocalc loade en tom fil
<Nathasja> 1,5 KB
<cromag> Nathasja: jeg tror formålet var at hvis du åbnede oocalc fra terminalen og så forsøgte at åbne filen i oocalc ville oocalc skrive ting i temrinalen :)
<cromag> f.eks en fejl.
 * [dmp] har ikke flere ideer. Udover at een af os faar filen, saa vi selv kan proeve
<Nathasja> dmp: hvis jeg åbner calc og gemmer en tom fil (fx med navnet test), så fylder den 6,5 KB :/ Jeg er overbevist om at der er mere i min fil end ingenting ;)
<Nathasja> Cromag: Ja, det gættede jeg (til sidst). Men det fungerede heller ikke *suk*
<cromag> dvs, der kommer ingen fejlmeddelelser ?
<Nathasja> Cromag: ja, jeg fik ingen fejlmeddelelser overhovedet. Hverken i terminalen, da jeg prøvede det eller ved at åbne calc, gemme en tom fil med navnet test og så åbne den (tværtimod åbnede calc test.ods fint nok)
<cromag> nå da.
<Nathasja> Nå, men det var da forsøget værd at snakke med jer :) Det kan være at jeg kigger ind en anden dag, når jeg har bedre tid og maden ikke er ved at være færdig ;)
<Nathasja> Take care og mange tak for hjælpen
 * Nathasja vinker og forsvinder med et stort lilla PUFF *
<kristian-aalborg> mega træls... youtube lægger min browser ned... altså selve siden YT, kan godt se flash som sådan
#ubuntu-dk 2012-02-27
<laoshi> HUSK møde i aften på #ubuntu-dk-moede kl. 20 - der er et par vigtige punkter på dagsordenen
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvor kan man lægge programmer der skal være tilgængelig for brugerne. /var/bin? så det ikke ligger i ens hjemmebibliotek?
<stix> hvad med bare /usr/bin ?
<nikolaj_basher> stix, tak
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<stix> nikolaj_basher: np - kig evt. på "man hier"
<nikolaj_basher> stix, den ser jeg lige med det samme
<nikolaj_basher> stix, nice den vidste jeg ikke eksisterede
<stix> den er vist på de fleste *nix
<stix> nå det må være sengetid :)
<nikolaj_basher> stix, kan man enlige hente en stopped taskel frem
<nikolaj_basher> når man har trykket ctrl+c
<nikolaj_basher> så køre den stadig i ps aux
<stix> ved ctrl+c skulle den helst ikke køre videre
<nikolaj_basher> ok tak sov godt
<nikolaj_basher> trykkede også ctrl+z
<stix> okay, ja så sover den
<stix> hvis du bruger ctrl+z skal du kigge lidt på kommandoer bg og fg
<stix> nå jeg er ude :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-01
<cmol> join #nis
<TerriTaria> Hello
<Hjemmeplejen> hilser i forum
<kristian-aalborg> godaften
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-02
<Hjemmeplejen> hilser på forum
<Ubuntubruger0> hej jeg kan huske jeg har haft ubuntu installeret på en usb stik og når jeg så vil bruge den startes på denne nu er den så blevet formateret og jheg vil gerne lave en ny
<Ubuntubruger0> er der en der kan fortælle mig hvordan
<Ubuntubruger0> "?spørgsmål"hej jeg kan huske jeg har haft ubuntu installeret på en usb stik og når jeg så vil bruge den startes på denne nu er den så blevet formateret og jeg vil gerne lave en ny, er der en der kan fortælle mig hvordan
<c__> der er noget om emnet her http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/01/07/ubuntu-installations-guide/#29
<Ubuntubruger0> foreløbig tak
<pixiarvai_2> så lidt
<jarlen> pixiarvai_2: foreløbig så lidt, må det hedde :P
<pixiarvai_2> :P
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-04
<mjandersson> ?spørgsmål : Jeg har installeret ubuntu 11.10 med unity på min Asus Eee 1001ha. Jeg har lidt problemer med at logge på mit trådløse netværk. Skal jeg installere en driver?
<preben2> Wangerin jeg et også online her
<wangerin> preben2: ok
#ubuntu-dk 2013-02-25
<Ubuntubruger9> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger6> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger6> hejsa
<[dmp]> Hej
<Ubuntubruger6> er du em haj til ubuntu
<[dmp]> Næh. Men setup er lidt sært, så jeg kender ikke "alm" ubuntu særligt godt
<Ubuntubruger6> ok
<[dmp]> men spørg bare, det kan være de andre kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger6> øhh, skal jeg så finde en ny til at chatte med, det er første gang jeg er herinde
<Ubuntubruger6> eller kan alle se hvad vi skriver
<Ubuntubruger6> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger6> hejsa
<[dmp]> Alle kan se ...
<[dmp]> Internettet mangler en ubuntu-roulette
<[dmp]> men skal dog bare passe på. Nogle mænd viser deres nøgne pingvin dér.. :)
<jarlen> May contain traces of horse
<Echers> ?spørgsmål Kan nogle af jer finde indlægget ang. java og netbank på forummet? Jeg synes at have svært ved at finde det i dag (fandt det og i går).
<Echers> Jeg fandt selv ud af det. Installation af openjrk efterfulgt at icedtea :).
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-25
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej   kan i hjælpe mig og min ven vi har skole projekt uge.  hovede emnet er dilemmaer, vi har så valgt skrive om DNA register i Danmark.  så vile vi gerne høre hvad i mener om det.  og derfor har vi lavet en undersøgelse som det kunne være dejligt hvis i gider svare på det  Tak på forhånd  Link:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/CH3J66W
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-26
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej! Findes der dansksproget materiale, posters, flyers og lignende, der promoverer L/X/Ubuntu og måske eOS som mulighed for dem, der sidder med ældre eller Atom-baserede Windows XP maskiner?
<Ubuntubruger4> ping...
<CybergeekDK> pong
<Ubuntubruger4> Michael; ved du om der er nogen der har produceret noget materiale af rimelig standard, der kan bruges til at sælge ideen om Linux som erstatning for deres Windows XP?
<Ubuntubruger4> ...altså dansk sproget!
<CybergeekDK> yeah
#ubuntu-dk 2014-02-27
<Kasperstad> Hej, jeg er ved at opsætte en Apache Webserver, med flere Vhosts, mit spørgsmål er så, er det muligt at lave så alle filer og mapper i en mappe f.eks /data/webs altid får 775 som permission ?
<Kasperstad> Når de oprettes altså
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-02
<Ubuntubruger0> hi
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har en prblem med min ubuntu... min lyd funger ikke. er der nogen, som kan hjælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger0> halløj?
<Ubuntubruger0> Undskyld, men jeg har brug for hjælp
<Ubuntubruger0> "?spørgsmål" halløj, jeg har en problem med min ubuntu...
<Ubuntubruger0> dvs. jeg kan ikke få lyd på min computer. Hvad kan jeg gøre?
<Ubuntubruger0> hallø
<Ubuntubruger0> j
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, er der nogen af jer der kan forklare mig om der er forskel på en sevice og et program der køre hele tiden eller er det en service
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg ved godt hvad en service gør, men leder mere efter det tekniske defination
<nikolaj_basher> og ud over wikipida
<nikolaj_basher> Der var ikke mange der kunne byde ind med et svar
#ubuntu-dk 2015-02-28
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej i rummet :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg er helt ny bruger, el vil gerne være bruger af ubuntu, men har lidt problemer med min BIOS tror jeg... nogen som kunne komme et el. flere god eråd
#ubuntu-dk 2016-03-02
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej en af jer rutinerede. Jeg er ny og ønsker at lægge ubuntu på en USB-nøgle. Hvordan gør jeg?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-27
<pavuk> Hehe
#ubuntu-dk 2017-02-28
<Ubuntubruger2> -who
#ubuntu-dk 2017-03-03
<BarnabasDK> aaah det der oe i noegleordet er da godt nok et ops trick ..
<cgt> Jeg tror alligevel ikke, at det gør nogen forskel
<BarnabasDK> heh ok ville bare høre, om nogen har en lenovo, de docker en gang i mellem i adv dock
<BarnabasDK> den har en tendens til at gå i suspend konstant - selv ved change user
<BarnabasDK> kører gdm / gnome-shell
<BarnabasDK> lightdm ændrer ikke en pind
<cgt> Ærligt talt: jeg mindes ikke, hvornår jeg sidst så nogen, der rent faktisk fik hjælp herinde.
<BarnabasDK> hah, jeg har selv ydet en del i sin tid
<BarnabasDK> men ok
<BarnabasDK> irc burde få en revival
<BarnabasDK> men alt er måske hos fb i dag
<BarnabasDK> undtagen undertegnende
<BarnabasDK> anyways, det er givetvis et gdm / systemd issue
#ubuntu-dk 2018-02-26
<ole_denmark> Godeftermiddag alle ubuntuer
